# '82 Alumacraft 1436



## joshua27 (Jun 11, 2015)

I just picked this boat up and the transom is in horrible shape. Totally rotted. Whoever had the boat was a big believer in silicone as well so it's gonna be a nightmare to clean up. 

What's the best way to replace the transom on this boat? I've never built a transom before. Also does anyone know what size rivets this boat uses and how do I remove the solid rivets in the boat that will have to come out for transom renewal?


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 11, 2015)

Post of pic of the transom. Hopefully you can get it out w/o removing the end caps. 

To remove a solid rivet, get the head off the rivet (hammer and chissel, dremmel, drill, big wire snipper, etc.) and push/pound it out. Most likely a 3/16", I think a #10 fits pretty close.


----------



## joshua27 (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## joshua27 (Jun 11, 2015)

It looks to me like the transom originally went the full length behind the flotation tanks on the rear of the boat so I will have to remove those to install a proper transom. Somebody did a crappy repair to the transom at some point.


----------



## joshua27 (Jun 11, 2015)

I removed the cover on one side of the boat and the bracket that holds the foam appears to be riveted in with super long rivets which I have no idea how to replace. They could be replaced with bolts maybe?


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yea just use stainless steel


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 12, 2015)

Jake11 said:


> Yea just use stainless steel



X2

Edited: SS w/ some 3M 5200 to seal.


----------



## joshua27 (Jun 12, 2015)

Could I use SS bolts with some 5200 on the shank to fix some of the holes I buggered up removing the solid rivets?


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 12, 2015)

joshua27 said:


> Could I use SS bolts with some 5200 on the shank to fix some of the holes I buggered up removing the solid rivets?



If not too bad, just drill out to next higher size for a better fit.


----------



## joshua27 (Jun 12, 2015)

Well I screwed two of them up pretty bad. Basically made them look like a number 8. Bad part is they are on the bottom of the hull.

I'm also curious about my transom. Should I use regular untreated plywood and coat it with spar urethane or buy marine grade plywood? Also what should I use to laminate the sheets together? Finally, when I install the new transom should I coat it in 5200 and stick it to the hull before I bolt it in?


----------



## joshua27 (Jun 13, 2015)

Should I replace the foam that was in the rear end of my boat? I know the benches have foam as well. What foam do I use and how would I secure it? What I took out was a big block of white foam sitting on top of a block of green foam that was saturated with water. 

I like the look of the boat with the metal foam covers in place as opposed to the way it is now being opened up. On a positive note I will soon be able to replace the transom.


----------



## joshua27 (Jun 14, 2015)

Got the transom boards cut today and fitted. Got them glued together and am letting the glue cure. Be ready to drill all my holes tomorrow.


----------



## kcsphil (Jun 15, 2015)

I would replace the foam - no sense loosing buoyancy back by the motor! The easiest thing might be to rebuild the metal housings, temporarily seal the housings to the surrounding deck and seats, and get several cans of spray foam - probably the minimally expanding stuff. Then shoot the foam, let it cure and cutoff flush with the tops and reinstall. you could even run channels i fyou need to for fuel lines, etc.


----------



## joshua27 (Jun 15, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing kcsphil. I was going to measure the area and build a box with screws to spray the foam into then disassemble the box. I know the spray foam is suppose to be water resistant but I wante to seal it up I always thought about maybe filling 2 liter bottles with foam and putting them back there. Foam would be water tight then


----------



## joshua27 (Jun 17, 2015)

Finished up the spar urethane coatings on the transom board today. It's getting coats of primer now prior to paint. Also got the carb cleaned on my 10 hp Honda 4 stroke and it's running like a champ.


----------



## joshua27 (Jun 20, 2015)

Got primer on the new transom and installed it today. Rear end of the boat is super sturdy now. Still got to order my rivets so I can reinstall everything and water test it.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice job on that transom! Boat's coming along nicely.


----------



## joshua27 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah it's turning around finally. Pretty nice to see a weeks hard work pay off. I hope to get everything put back together over the next week and lay some paint down!


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yea it is nice to see it take shape. It seems like everything takes FOREVER! I'll tell the wife that I'll just be an hour and honestly believe it. 4 or 5 hours later I'm finally wrapping up the initial project....


----------



## joshua27 (Jun 22, 2015)

Got a new set of submersible trailer lights on the boat trailer last night. I also troubleshot and figured out why my trucks trailer plug-in wasn't working correctly. All lights now working, I love small victories.


----------



## joshua27 (Jun 25, 2015)

Finally got the rivets put in for my transom braces and riveted the covers back over the braces. Also got the motor mounted today. I was pretty liberal with the 5200 but I figure I'll be painting over it anyway so better safe than sorry.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 26, 2015)

nice little honda. i never see any of the older hondas around here. does it push the boat pretty well?


----------



## joshua27 (Jun 26, 2015)

Don't know yet Jake. This was a craigslist find so whenever I go for my first water test I will find out. It's an 82 model motor.


----------



## joshua27 (Jun 28, 2015)

First water test got cut short due to the clutch dog in the lower unit starting to slip as I increased RPMs. I think I got that fixed now by flipping the gear so that the reverse side will engage the forward gear. Anyway I took it home and filled the boat up with water. I found one leaky rivet and a pin hole leak at the stern of the boat. I think I'm going to coat over the pinhole with some JB marine weld.


----------



## joshua27 (Jul 4, 2015)

Got the boat washed today and flipped over. Laid down some primer on the spots of aluminum that were exposed. Also laid down the first coat of paint on the hull.


----------



## Jake11 (Jul 5, 2015)

Looking good. I'm really dreading the paint part of my project. It's one of my least favorite things to do. Have you tested that motor again? I've had that happen on a couple of motors. One it turned out to be that and the other I flipped the dog and it was still doing it. Ended up being a spun prop. Worked fine til I got over half throttle or so then it would slip.


----------



## joshua27 (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah I took it out again. It slipped one time with the gear flipped but I think the reverse and forward sides are slightly different so I've ordered a new clutch dog. Other than that the motor runs great. 

The paint is actually pretty easy. The prep work is time consuming though.


----------



## joshua27 (Jul 5, 2015)

Got a second coat on the bottom of the boat and flipped her over. Laid down the first coat on the top. 

Still gotta paint my trailer then I should be done with the boat until the winter.


----------



## joshua27 (Jul 6, 2015)

Got the last coat of paint on today. It's pretty satisfying to take a boat from having a rotten transom, corrosion and tons of holes in it to looking like new.


----------



## Jake11 (Jul 6, 2015)

Looking great. Any other plans for it? Or just fish it?


----------



## joshua27 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thought about decking the front and putting a floor in but that won't be until the fall/winter


----------



## Redthies (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice job on the rebuild! Looks like the 2014 I looked at yesterday. How did you find it stability wise? I'm looking for something for my wife and I (115 lbs and 180 lbs) plus our Weimaraner for duck hunting. I'd love a 1448 but the ability to put it on top of my truck camper (and cost!) point to the 1436. How did the 10 horse move it? There is the same Honda 10 on my local Craigslist as well... Is it a heavy motor?

Thanks!


----------



## joshua27 (Jul 12, 2015)

It's a stable boat. Not as stable as a 48" wide but I can lean over and grab the dock etc without much fuss. The motor moves it along pretty well. Probably 15 mph with me, my wife and both kids. I'm 260, wife is 115 and both kids are about 40 a piece. 

Motor is light in my opinion. I can take it on and off the boat, put it in the back of the truck, whatever with ease but I'm a big dude so your mileage may vary.


----------



## joshua27 (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## joshua27 (Jul 12, 2015)

If you're near Chattanooga TN redthies feel free to come take mine out to the river and give it a spin


----------



## Redthies (Jul 12, 2015)

joshua27 said:


> If you're near Chattanooga TN redthies feel free to come take mine out to the river and give it a spin



That's a very generous offer, but since I'm just north of Seattle Wa, I think that might not be too easy to fit in my schedule!

I'm not a weak guy so I'm not worried about moving the motor around, just figuring if they say 600 lbs max in these 1436 boats (seems to be the average?), every pound counts. I'm just trying to figure out if there is much difference between a 10hp 4 stroke and a 9.9/9.8hp 2 stroke. I think the wife would appreciate the smoke-free Honda, where as I grew up with Johnson and Merc 2 strokes, so a bit of smoke is like a trip down memory lane!

It sounds like I'll be less weight loaded than you are so I'm thinking I should be ok in a boat this size. I have the odd bigger lake around, but I'll just be smart about when I go on to the bigger water.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## joshua27 (Jul 12, 2015)

I take mine out in the TN river with no worries so you will be fine. The big advantage of the 4 stroke is that they are quiet. At idle you don't know they are running and at WOT you can still talk to someone without yelling. 

They also don't pollute the waterways which is a big bonus in my book. I'm not a big fan of shitting where I eat.


----------

